# Little giant incubator



## Jeremysbrinkman

What do you guys think of the little giant still air incubator? It is currently on sale at TSC and my husband is cheap and says he will buy me this one.


----------



## Energyvet

I'd hold out. Save for a Brinsea. But that's just me.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

I want to but my honey says that's too much money. If I want one I have to take what I can get. :-(


----------



## Energyvet

Then you know best. But my experience is that when you get something less expensive than what you really want then you're never satisfied and you wind up spending twice as much. In my life, that's proven to be true. That may not be true for you. Now, I wait. Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## ReTIRED

The _Little Giant _incubator will work FINE if you make a couple of simple mocifications (additions).
*1. *Put a LARGE knob on the stem that adjusts temperature....so that you can make smaller adjustments.
A knob from an old radio will probably work well...that's what I used.
*2. *Add a fan from an old computer to circulate the air....IF you are buying the "still-air" type of _Little Giant.
_( a GOOGLE-SEARCH for "Little Giant Incubator and Computer Fan" will probably get you some _Simple Instructions_ on 
HOW to do this EASY modification. LOOK at more than one set of instructions ! )

ALSO an "automatic egg-turner" is helpful....BUT those will cost more money.

Hint # 1: Keep your incubator in a room that has a STABLE temperature and relatively stable humidity.
Hint # 2: Once you get things "set-up" the way you should.....Don't "fool-with-it". You'll do better that way.

_just MY opinion.
_ReTIRED


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Thanks Retired. I will keep that in mind.

I wasn't trying to ignore everyone else's advise or being just plain old stubborn but trying to make the best of a situation.


----------



## ReTIRED

Make those _simple _modifications AND after a try or two....you'll learn the little _quirks _of a _STYROFOAM _incubator.
Don't expect _miracles _on your _FIRST_ attempt at incubating. BUT...read-up on it.
TRY the "dry-incubation method" !

ReTIRED


----------



## Apyl

I have a Little Giant from TSC. It works just fine once its calibrated . When it comes to chickens its just fine to keep it simple. you dont have to spend an arm and a leg on equiptment like some people suggest. Heck you can make a homemade incubator and that would work just fine too. Just remember once you set the temp leave it alone ! Adjusting it during the hatch will mess up the temps worse than leaving it. Make sure your temp is set for a day or 2 before placing your eggs. And run it dry for a good day to see what your humidity is without adding water. Then go from there.

My first 2 hatches were not great, but then I got the help from someone who has been incubating huge amounts for many years I havnt had an issue yet .


----------



## kahiltna_flock

ReTIRED said:


> Make those simple modifications AND after a try or two....you'll learn the little quirks of a STYROFOAM incubator.
> Don't expect miracles on your FIRST attempt at incubating. BUT...read-up on it.
> TRY the "dry-incubation method" !
> 
> ReTIRED


I am in the midst of my first attempt at incubating. I was talked into trying the dry method by a local who hatches hundreds with this method. Wish me luck!


----------



## ReTIRED

kahiltna_flock said:


> I am in the midst of my first attempt at incubating. I was talked into trying the dry method by a local who hatches hundreds with this method. Wish me luck!


*GOOD LUCK !!!

*....and DON'T be disappointed _*IF*_ your _first attempt _is not very successful. Keep Notes AND analyze the _potential _errors/mistakes. THEN...you will do much better on the SECOND TRY.

*WHO KNOWS ? *You _MIGHT _have a very good hatch on your 1st try *!
*I think it is important to weigh the eggs -and mark them and/or KEEP a LOD-BOOK......weigh at beginning...at 7 days...at 10 days and at "Lockdown"-18 days. Watch and Mark the "Air-Bubble" when you candle! 
Your eggs _SHOULD _*LOSE* about *14 % of their weight* during the first 18 days of incubation. ( A permanent "Magic-Marker" won't hurt your eggs....OR you can just use a #2 pencil. )
NOTE: I wouldn't _be concerned about _Humidity during the first 18 days....as long as it's over 30% and LESS THAN 60 %.
......on "LOCKDOWN"....*raise the HUMIDITY* to around 65% to 70%. to prevent the chicks from sticking to the shell.

*DON'T *"fool-with" the incubator as long as the temperature/ humidity STAYS within the Limits *on AVERAGE* each day. IF the temp is averaging slightly BELOW 100*F....the hatch will be a little LATE......IF the temp is averaging a little ABOVE 99*F...the hatch might be a little EARLY.

again....Keep a LOG -Diary- throughout the process....so that YOU have something to _analyze _at the end of your incubation.
_also AGAIN...._*GOOD LUCK !!! *( I think that you have "Chosen Wisely" to use the "Dry Incubation Method". A LOT of the "problems" with 1st Time incubations results from _DROWNING _the embryos with TOO MUCH HUMIDITY. Momma-Hen doesn't drown her eggs *! *) 

-ReTIRED-


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Thank you everyone I am keeping my fingers crossed for the 15th to get one!


----------



## ReTIRED

*Jeremysbrinkman,*

WHILE you have your "fingers-crossed"....check around for a used FAN from an old "non-working" Desktop Computer to install in your "Still-Air" styrofoam incubator. You can probably get one for *FREE*. (There are a LOT of them just "sitting-around".)
The FAN will help keep your temperatures _consistant _in all areas inside your incubator. You won't have the "hot" and cold" SPOTS that you will encounter with a "Still-Air" incubator. AND it's a simple job to install. (Recommended: an "air-deflector" made from the lid of a large Coffee Can.) You can find instructions for installations....by doing Google Searches.

*Happy Hatching !!! 
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## Pathfindersfarm

Personally, I would save your money and get a Hovabator. I found the Little Giant I bought back when I was first getting into chickens to be a total waste of time, energy and money. Don't bother. (With all due respect to ReTIRED, of course.)


----------



## kahiltna_flock

ReTIRED said:


> GOOD LUCK !!!
> 
> ....and DON'T be disappointed IF your first attempt is not very successful. Keep Notes AND analyze the potential errors/mistakes. THEN...you will do much better on the SECOND TRY.
> 
> WHO KNOWS ? You MIGHT have a very good hatch on your 1st try !
> I think it is important to weigh the eggs -and mark them and/or KEEP a LOD-BOOK......weigh at beginning...at 7 days...at 10 days and at "Lockdown"-18 days. Watch and Mark the "Air-Bubble" when you candle!
> Your eggs SHOULD LOSE about 14 % of their weight during the first 18 days of incubation. ( A permanent "Magic-Marker" won't hurt your eggs....OR you can just use a #2 pencil. )
> NOTE: I wouldn't be concerned about Humidity during the first 18 days....as long as it's over 30% and LESS THAN 60 %.
> ......on "LOCKDOWN"....raise the HUMIDITY to around 65% to 70%. to prevent the chicks from sticking to the shell.
> 
> DON'T "fool-with" the incubator as long as the temperature/ humidity STAYS within the Limits on AVERAGE each day. IF the temp is averaging slightly BELOW 100*F....the hatch will be a little LATE......IF the temp is averaging a little ABOVE 99*F...the hatch might be a little EARLY.
> 
> again....Keep a LOG -Diary- throughout the process....so that YOU have something to analyze at the end of your incubation.
> also AGAIN....GOOD LUCK !!! ( I think that you have "Chosen Wisely" to use the "Dry Incubation Method". A LOT of the "problems" with 1st Time incubations results from DROWNING the embryos with TOO MUCH HUMIDITY. Momma-Hen doesn't drown her eggs ! )
> 
> -ReTIRED-


Well, I am happy to report that I have 20 out of 22 fertile eggs hatched. Pretty successful for a first time. This was very lucky I know. Especially since I did a lot of things 'wrong'.


----------



## ReTIRED

kahiltna_flock said:


> well, i am happy to report that i have 20 out of 22 fertile eggs hatched. Pretty successful for a first time. This was very lucky i know. Especially since i did a lot of things 'wrong'.


very *very good !!! :d*


----------



## ReTIRED

Pathfindersfarm said:


> Personally, I would save your money and get a Hovabator. I found the Little Giant I bought back when I was first getting into chickens to be a total waste of time, energy and money. Don't bother. (With all due respect to ReTIRED, of course.)


_APPARENTLY...._a "Little Giant" incubator is *NOT *"a total waste of time, energy and money."

*Ha-Ha ! *( with all due respect....I just couldn't resist. ) 

just for FUN ! 
_*Ha-Ha *_*!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## kahiltna_flock

I didnt get the little giant, I have a farm innovator. But they look the same. And guess what, make it 21!!!! Had a late hatcher. But they are all doing well.


----------



## ReTIRED

kahiltna_flock said:


> I didnt get the little giant, I have a farm innovator. But they look the same. And guess what, make it 21!!!! Had a late hatcher. But they are all doing well.


CONGRATULATIONS *!!! 
*( _Perhaps _YOU could provide ME with some lessons ? OR let me borrow your "Good Luck Charm" ? ) 
*Ha-Ha !!! 
*ReTIRED-


----------



## kahiltna_flock

ReTIRED said:


> CONGRATULATIONS !!!
> ( Perhaps YOU could provide ME with some lessons ? OR let me borrow your "Good Luck Charm" ? )
> Ha-Ha !!!
> ReTIRED-


Haha, thanks. I am still high in adrenalin, how crazy is that? I thought I had killed them all more than once. I need to figure out what that good luck charm is so I don't loose it. Now, what to do with all these chicks. I am only keeping a couple....


----------



## Jim

Glad to hear, I did the build my own, as I wanted to hatch more at a time. I can easily do 82 eggs, I used an oak cabinet from good will as my starting point.


----------



## ReTIRED

kahiltna_flock said:


> Haha, thanks. I am still high in adrenalin, how crazy is that? I thought I had killed them all more than once. I need to figure out what that good luck charm is so I don't loose it. Now, what to do with all these chicks. I am only keeping a couple....


LOOKING BACK upon your feelings that you had KILLED-THEM-ALL more than once.....Can you tell us WHAT you DID....*OR*....Did NOT Do.....
that _LIKELY _was responsible for your *SUCCESS* ?

-ReTIRED-


----------



## ThreeJ

Wow... I have a little giant and my first hatch netted me 2 out of 40 eggs. My second goaround is right on time and so far I have 10 out of 22. I learned you need to get rid of the thermometer that came with it and get a good one. Glad to hear you do so well with your first hatch.


----------



## CoopCraft

ReTIRED said:


> very very good !!! :d


I didn't do as well. I had 36 eggs and only 12 hatched. But being from Idaho Falls, Idaho and the first timer. I will have to get some more and try again.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Well for one, I didnt add any water till day 18. The humidity was only around 16% till then. I had read about using paper towels in the bottom to hold moisture after day 18. I made them too wet and the humidity was 97% for a whole day. I debated opening it and getting some out, but it was in lockdown. I thought I drowned them all. In ever weighed them. Only candled once at day 10. My life gets crazy sometimes. Temps didnt fluctuate much at all till day 18. Then it bounced between 98-101. Dropped down during hatching to 97.8-99.


----------



## ReTIRED

kahiltna_flock said:


> Well for one, I didnt add any water till day 18. The humidity was only around 16% till then. I had read about using paper towels in the bottom to hold moisture after day 18. I made them too wet and the humidity was 97% for a whole day. I debated opening it and getting some out, but it was in lockdown. I thought I drowned them all. In ever weighed them. Only candled once at day 10. My life gets crazy sometimes. Temps didnt fluctuate much at all till day 18. Then it bounced between 98-101. Dropped down during hatching to 97.8-99.


*VERY INTERESTING !
*I think it shows the IMPORTANCE of "sitting-on-your-hands" and NOT messing with the incubator AFTER you have gotten it stabilized and put the eggs inside. 
( I suppose that you used a mechanical "egg-turner" ? )
*GREAT HATCH** !!! 
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## kahiltna_flock

ReTIRED said:


> VERY INTERESTING !
> I think it shows the IMPORTANCE of "sitting-on-your-hands" and NOT messing with the incubator AFTER you have gotten it stabilized and put the eggs inside.
> ( I suppose that you used a mechanical "egg-turner" ? )
> GREAT HATCH !!!
> -ReTIRED-


Yes, auto egg turner. Out them in an egg carton to hatch out.


----------



## ReTIRED

kahiltna_flock said:


> Yes, auto egg turner. Put them in an egg carton to hatch out.


*YES ! *I've been planning on doing just that.
I imagine that you "cut-out" a hole in the bottom of each cell of the egg-carton in order to provide AIR-FLOW around the egg.

I'm going to DO that soon.

_Hopefully...._I'll do 1/2 as GOOD as YOU *!!!
*( That would satisfy me. )

*GREAT HATCH !!!
*( and THANKS for the information *! *)  
Bruce ( *ReTIRED *)


----------



## kahiltna_flock

ReTIRED said:


> YES ! I've been planning on doing just that.
> I imagine that you "cut-out" a hole in the bottom of each cell of the egg-carton in order to provide AIR-FLOW around the egg.
> 
> I'm going to DO that soon.
> 
> Hopefully....I'll do 1/2 as GOOD as YOU !!!
> ( That would satisfy me. )
> 
> GREAT HATCH !!!
> ( and THANKS for the information ! )
> Bruce ( ReTIRED )


Yes, cut out the bottoms of the carton. I am sure with your experience you will do fine. My husband us all like," lets get these ones sold so we can do it again" so funny.


----------



## ReTIRED

kahiltna_flock said:


> Yes, cut out the bottoms of the carton. I am sure with your experience you will do fine. My husband us all like," lets get these ones sold so we can do it again" so funny.


*Ha-Ha !!! *( SELL 'em and DO IT AGAIN ! )

By the way....FAILURE and Book-Larnin' AIN'T the same as _experience_. 
*Ha-Ha ! *
----But...I DO _expect _to do well this next time ! 
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Well it is done I got the incubator and I am going to start test running it without eggs this weekend


----------



## chickers

My first hatch, ok I have a digital thermo/humi gadget well it reads 97/57 now I also have to regular thermomators in there they say 100 now what do I believe two that say the same or the digital?

Kimmie


----------



## ReTIRED

chickers said:


> My first hatch, ok I have a digital thermo/humi gadget well it reads 97/57 now I also have to regular thermomators in there they say 100 now what do I believe two that say the same or the digital?
> 
> Kimmie


If you didn't "calibrate" the thermometers _before_ using them.....just go:
_*"eeny-meeny-miney-mo*_"

and remember to calibrate them _prior_ to beginning your next hatch. 

*GOOD LUCK ! *( You'll probably do fine IF you can leave the incubator alone and NOT _continually _"fiddle-with-it".)
-ReTIRED-


----------



## kaufranc

Retired, keeping your hands out of the incubator is easier said then done! It is so tempting to "just take a peek"!


----------



## ReTIRED

kaufranc said:


> Retired, keeping your hands out of the incubator is easier said then done! It is so tempting to "just take a peek"!


*Yep. *and THEN the "problems" begin _multiplying.
_*Ha-Ha ! 
*"If it ain't broke....don't fix it."

-ReTIRED-


----------

